# Dealer refused to fix Air Quality Sensor Fault B10AF04



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

I bought the vcds cable last year and saw this fault code. I did not tell the dealer until today. The dealer refused to do anything and told me to talk to the VW customer care. the advisor said this is a sporadic fault and VW will not do anything to fix it. I told him that I have had this code for over a year so it is not sporadic. He says this is the first time he sees it and he checked the sensor and wire tested normal. sounds like it is my problem didn't tell them last year. my warranty is expiring next week and would like to seek for your advice.

1 Fault Found:
263425 - Air Quality Sensor 
B10AF 04 [009] - Internal System Fault
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Reset counter: 167
Mileage: 45291 km
Date: 2020.02.18
Time: 14:44:03

Outside air temperature: 14.5 °C
Voltage terminal 30: 12.3 V
System run time-Engine running time: 0 s
System run time-Terminal 15 on: 253 s
Air quality status: ERROR
System run time-Engine running time: 0 s
System run time-Terminal 15 on: 253 s


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

From the looks of it, that specific error hasn't happened in 18 months, it's an old code (although there's no frequency counter). I'm I wrong? Have you tried clearing it to see if it comes back?


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. The code is still current in the car. It cannot be cleared. I have three more scans which shows the code. The dealer scans it yesterday and see the code too.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Air Quality sensor?


Hi, I've got a 2017 Tiguan and its showing a fault on the air quality sensor? Any ideas what could cause it, or how to resolve it. Tuesday,01,December,2020,10:53:30:41168 VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 8.1 x64 VCDS Version: 20.4.2.0 (x64) HEX-V2 CB: 0.4513.4 Data...




forums.ross-tech.com


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I would clear it and wait for it to reappear. When it reappears (with a more recent date) then the dealer can not say it's old/intermittent.

Else find another dealer.

Failing all of that, buy/install the part yourself and attempt refund from VW directly.


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks Jonese for your advice. 

I will go to another dealer and tell them the fault is static in my car. Lucky this fault is not affecting the performance. 

Cheers


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Was the dealer able to clear the code? If they can’t clear it, or it comes back when you turn the car on, it’s a broken part…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Different dealer?


----------

